# UPDATE- GRREAT pulled this girl. Golden @ Montgomery County Animal Shelter



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi All - I have been actively searching for rescues and this girl came across adoptapet. She is currently at the Montgomery County Animal Shelter in Md. I have called and emailed, they are closed until 10 tomorrow. I can't really tell anything about her other than they say they think she is about 7, purebred and spayed. I plan on calling in the morning but I'm in NJ. I don't know if there is anyone on this forum that is closer or might know the story behind her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wjane*

Wjane

I did a search on adoptapet to try to find the girl you are talking about and it brought up all of these.

Adopt-a-Pet.com :: Adopt One of these Great Dogs!

Can you find her and email the MD Golden Ret. Rescues for her and send them the her link, picture and description.



National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*??*

Is this her?

Rockville, MD - Golden Retriever. Meet 176 a Dog for Adoption.

The shelter should know something about her. Are you thinking of adopting her?


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

She's the first girl (176) on the adoptapet link that you posted. I will try that - I was trying to download her pic but it's not letting me (I'm not all that technologically savvy) The picture is taken from above but I am wondering if she is a tripod - can't see her front leg at all. She looks like a beauty though. Breaks my heart just looking at her .


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wjane*

Wjane

I'll download her pic. I think it would say if she was a tripod.
Do you want me to email her pic, or just post it here?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is her pic*

Here is her pic.

http://www.adoptapet.com/pet/10298801-rockville-maryland-golden-retriever
She does look like a beauty. If after you find out about her and if you aren't interested, be sure to email all of the Golden Rescues in and close to MD.
http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Karen - I'm going to call the shelter in the morning to get the details. I'm definitely up for adopting, but I don't have a fenced yard so rescues won't adopt to me unless they are very senior. I've just started the search - still reeling from losing my 2 girls. 
Wendy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wjane*

WJANE

Oh, please let me know what you find out-she looks beautiful.
How far are you from the shelter?


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm about 3+hours from the shelter. I will give them a call first thing - If it sounds like she would be a good fit I would drive down. If not, I will definitely notify all the rescues. My last 2 golden gals were rescues and I know in NJ it doesn't take long to adopt them out. I also fostered 2 goldens and they were both adopted in less than a week - actually as soon as their pics went up they got applications in for them! I'm more worried about this girl being in a municipal shelter - don't want to imagine how she got there. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Yes*

Yes, keep me posted!!

Would rescues let you foster without a fenced yard?

Where in NJ are you?


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I fostered for a non-breed rescue group and whenever a golden came in (from down south) I jumped at the chance. One of them was chained all his life and in hindsight maybe should have gone to a gr rescue for rehabilitation, but I knew the family that adopted him and they were experienced golden lovers. So no, DVGRR wouldn't let me foster or the Jersey GR rescue. I'm seriously looking into a fence, but my family has a 60 acre farm on a river and I'm 10 minutes to the reservoir and I like walking my dogs at least 3 times a day so I know they are getting what they need.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*wjane*

Where in New Jersey are you?
I know a girl that lives in Manhattan and does lots of rescue work from the south-mainly Georgia.
I could tell her if she ever gets a golden.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm in Hunterdon County near Flemington. I'm always available to foster a golden


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Let me know about tomorrow.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Will do Karen.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

The poor girl! I hope she gets adopted soon!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Update on rescue - so I called the shelter - a very nice girl told me the dog had been turned in by owner as it wasn't getting along with their kids ( makes me wonder what the kids are like) Apparently, THEY had gotten the dog from a shelter. Poor thing. She has an approved application and they are picking her up tomorrow. I asked if it was a GR rescue but she wouldn't tell me. I hope everything turns out for this poor girl. Personally, if I was adopting I couldn't wait another day but who knows what their circumstance are. I will still keep an eye on the site in case it falls through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wjane*

Wjane

Yes, I would keep a close eye on it because it could fall through. I'm with you, if I was adopting I couldn't wait another day.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*wjane*-are you on Facebook?

There is a Group called Friends of Golden Retrievers.

They list Goldens that are in shelters in need of Adoption or Rescue. 
Here's the link:
https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers

I adopted both of my goldens, my girl came from a GR Rescue and I found my boy at my County Shelter. Both of them were listed on Petfinder. com.

You might want to check Petfinder or Petharbor.com for Goldens. 

If/when you know for sure this girl has been adopted, please post an update so I can update the Thread title. 

Thanks!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I will be checking - the girl said they don't take pictures down until the dog is gone. I will call tomorrow. This gal has apparently been shuffled around - it's no wonder she may have issues. I feel so bad for her and hope that whoever adopted her is willing to give her lots of love, time and training. The whole thing got me crying again


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wendy*

Wendy

Check out Friends of Golden Retrievers on Facebook, too. 
Keep checking on this sweet girl in MD, too.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Now I'm upset. I just called the Montgomery County shelter right before closing and they had not picked up that poor girl yet. She told me to check back tomorrow. She wouldn't tell me anything, other than the dogs name is Gracie and she didn't get along with the children. I just put calls in to both of the Maryland GR rescues and left them a message with the circumstances. I'm hoping someone will step up. I will call again in the morning.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

If anyone gets more information on this girl, please let us know. 

I work near Rockville, MD, where the shelter is located. I don't think I can take this girl permanently but I could pick her up and help get her to a rescue or hold her for someone else.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wjane*

WJANE

I can see why you are upset, you could have gone to get her.
Have they temp tested this girl?? 
See Goldensgirl message. 
My guess is that the owners just used this as an excuse to get rid of her.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Friends, there are three young (1-1.5 years old) Golden/Spitz mix girls with the Pooches and Purrs rescue in D.C., if anyone is looking.

Golden "S" Rescue in Virginia has Golden puppies: Springfield, VA - Golden Retriever/Cocker Spaniel Mix. Meet GoldieLockes! a Puppy for Adoption..

I will start a new thread about the pups, so as not to hijack.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl*

Goldensgirl

Great idea!


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Goldensgirl - I'm calling again in the am. I don't know how long they will make this dog wait for whoever put an application in for her. I want to find out her backstory and if nobody steps up and she isn't a biter I would consider adopting. I have a lot of youngens in my immediate family so that is a concern for me. As I was telling Karen, I wouldn't be surprised if one of the MD rescues hasn't already gotten involved and maybe couldn't pick her up this weekend because of adoptions. who knows - will keep you all posted. Those were adorable puppies in VA!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

wjane said:


> Goldensgirl - I'm calling again in the am. I don't know how long they will make this dog wait for whoever put an application in for her. I want to find out her backstory and if nobody steps up and she isn't a biter I would consider adopting. I have a lot of youngens in my immediate family so that is a concern for me. As I was telling Karen, I wouldn't be surprised if one of the MD rescues hasn't already gotten involved and maybe couldn't pick her up this weekend because of adoptions. who knows - will keep you all posted. Those were adorable puppies in VA!


Given the children in your family, you might want to look at the pups who are a year old or so, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wjane*

Wjane

Let us know what you find out.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This girl came up again on today's FB news feed from Friends of Golden Retrievers-

https://www.facebook.com/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers

"176" .. ID#383405

Golden Retriever .. Adult Female

Spayed/neutered

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

Montgomery County Humane Society
14645 Rothgeb Drive
Rockville, MD 20850-5312
Phone: (240) 773-5960
Fax: 301.279.1998
Email: [email protected]

Shelter hours:
Hours to visit with the animals: 
Mon, Tues Thurs, Fri: noon-7pm
Closed Wednesdays
Sat & Sun: noon-5pm

Business hours and looking for lost pets:
Mon, Tues Thurs, Fri:: 10am-7pm
Closed Wednesdays

Adopting a friend
Adoption fees: dogs $175
*Dog adoption fees include spay/neuter, applicable vaccinations (rabies vaccine not always given), heartworm/Lyme’s disease test, microchip and registration, flea treatment and de-worming.

WE ARE LIMITED TO LOCAL ADOPTIONS IN THE MD/DC/VA AREA. The adoption process begins when you visit the animals at the shelter or in foster care. If an animal is in foster care, please contact the foster volunteer for more information and to set up a time to visit. Once you have visited with the animal(s) you are interested in adopting, you fill out an application for adoption. A staff member will contact you within a few days of filing your application in order to set up a home visit. If your application is approved following your visit, you may come to the shelter to pick up your pet.
Photo: "176" .. ID#383405

Golden Retriever .. Adult Female

Spayed/neutered

** PLEASE NOTE** .. All known information is posted. Please contact the shelter if you require further information about this pet, or have any questions including whether out of state adoptions are permitted or questions regarding transport arrangements. Friends of Golden Retrievers cannot help with transport.

Montgomery County Humane Society
14645 Rothgeb Drive
Rockville, MD 20850-5312
Phone: (240) 773-5960
Fax: 301.279.1998
Email: [email protected]

Shelter hours:
Hours to visit with the animals: 
Mon, Tues Thurs, Fri: noon-7pm
Closed Wednesdays
Sat & Sun: noon-5pm

Business hours and looking for lost pets:
Mon, Tues Thurs, Fri:: 10am-7pm
Closed Wednesdays

Adopting a friend
Adoption fees: dogs $175
*Dog adoption fees include spay/neuter, applicable vaccinations (rabies vaccine not always given), heartworm/Lyme’s disease test, microchip and registration, flea treatment and de-worming.

WE ARE LIMITED TO LOCAL ADOPTIONS IN THE MD/DC/VA AREA. The adoption process begins when you visit the animals at the shelter or in foster care. If an animal is in foster care, please contact the foster volunteer for more information and to set up a time to visit. Once you have visited with the animal(s) you are interested in adopting, you fill out an application for adoption. A staff member will contact you within a few days of filing your application in order to set up a home visit. If your application is approved following your visit, you may come to the shelter to pick up your pet.












I'm not seeing any Adoption or Rescue commitment on her in the comment section yet.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

yes, just saw this girl on facebook through "friends of golden retrievers". She looks like a sweetheart.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

Well, I got a call from GRREAT - they are picking her up today along with another golden there. I was so worried about her, but had a feeling some rescue must have known about her. Sure enough, they had 'tagged' her on Friday as soon as she came in. The girl I talked to this morning told me her sad story about being surrendered due to divorce and then the family that adopted her surrendered her because of their 5 year old. She deserves better than that and I just hope that they take their time placing her to just the right home. The intake person was very nice and I'm sure they will do that. I saw that post on Facebook and responded there as well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thank you for the update, I hadn't seen anything saying one way or the other yet on FGR page. 

I'll update the thread title.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Two of my dogs came from GRREAT, so I am sure they will do a wonderful job placing her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wendy*

Wendy

Thanks for checking up on this girl and for giving us the good news!
GRREAT is a wonderful rescue.
Did they tell you about the other Golden?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

wjane said:


> Well, I got a call from GRREAT - they are picking her up today along with another golden there. I was so worried about her, but had a feeling some rescue must have known about her. Sure enough, they had 'tagged' her on Friday as soon as she came in. The girl I talked to this morning told me her sad story about being surrendered due to divorce and then the family that adopted her surrendered her because of their 5 year old. She deserves better than that and I just hope that they take their time placing her to just the right home. The intake person was very nice and I'm sure they will do that. I saw that post on Facebook and responded there as well.


Thanks for the update. I'm so glad that GRREAT pulled her. If they hadn't, they would get a piece of my mind. I reported her to them (as I suspect that others did) and I support them financially, so I have high expectations that they will do the good job that they are known for.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldensgirl*

Goldensgirl

So glad they were both pulled and are safe!


----------

